

Don't Go to Conferences, Don't Raise Money. - lcusack
http://lcusack.com/dont-go-to-conferences-and-dont-raise-money

======
kuahyeow
Why do people go to conferences ?

a. To meet and sell to potential clients at a relevant trade fair b. To meet
and court potential hires or partners c. Get inspired d. To eat and drink and
be merry

Building something awesome doesn't happen in isolation - you've got to sell
too! A gathering of people around an idea is very useful to have.

Of course, all of the above can be accomplished without going to the
conference proper - you can hack your way around - but you still need to spend
that time and effort

------
petercooper
I love the pithy delivery and I think the money raising part has merit, but on
conferences..

Consider if filmmakers were advised not to go to film festivals or authors
were advised not to go to book festivals until they're noteworthy enough to
get invited. I'm not sure that would be a winning approach for most.

~~~
lcusack
Thanks.

I oversimplified a bit for readability and I'm thinking specifically of
technology entrepreneurs.

I don't believe the value of conferences is absolute zero but the point would
be that spending your time building a notable product is far more valuable
than spending your time at a conference.

I've spent a fair amount of this year attending conferences (most notably
SXSW) and this post was a reaction to my experiences.

~~~
kuahyeow
I believe I know what you are referring to. There is almost a natural limit to
the amount of events can go to, before we suffer "burnout" and wonder if it's
worth it. I and others have been conferences, got hyped, raring to go and
spent the time afterwards doing... nothing, but recovering from the conference
really.

------
dreamdu5t
Love it

------
flavien_bessede
If only.

